# Fall Exchange Wishlist...



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Your Chihuahua People username -

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -

Chihuahuas favorite colors -

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

bianca girl
colour white/tan
size small 

she would love a new collar thats a little different, neck 9-10 inches

candy girl
colour salt/pepper
size small, but she is long

she would love a new collar too neck 9-10in

please dont send toys with stuffing as they kill them in minuets

they are very greatful with any gifts sent to them 
thanks


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Your Chihuahua People username - MisStingerRN

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Lucy and Bailey

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Both girls

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - Lucy is approx. 10-11 years old. Bailey is 8 months as of Friday, July 9th 

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Lucy is 13.8 lbs
Neck is 10.5 inches
chest is just under 18 inches
Not cooperating with the rest of the measurments...will edit later

Bailey is 6.4 lbs
Neck is 8.5 inches
chest is 13 inches
Neck to tail is 12.5 inches
Height is 9 inches

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - I'd usually buy M for Lucy but she is sometimes between sizes. For Bailey, I have not bought any clothing yet, but I would think a small would work for her.

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Lucy does not play with toys...never has. Bailey has mainly stuffies for toys at the moment but would love some variety. They love all snacks  I prefer sensible clothing for them...stuff that they need to wear to stay warm and/or dry. Like winter coats, hoodies, rain coats, sweaters, that kind of thing. I'm not really into dog dresses or bathing suit things for them 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink for Bailey and black for Lucy. I esp, love pink and brown together and pink and black together. Love glitz!

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - 
Can't think of anything right now, may edit later  

Ok, since this is just a WISH list I'll throw this out there... We are a little obsessed with cool collars, leashes, and harnesses at the moment. Bailey also does really well in a bag, but we do not own one yet...i've been using a tote bag....lol They also eat Canidae dog food. Right now it's grain free all life stages, but they've been really, and I mean really gassy, so I'll be switching to Canidae Lamb and Rice.

We will love anything that is sent  Whoever you are, just have fun!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

*Your Chihuahua People username - *Flippedstars

*Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -* Bryco

*Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -* All boy, baby!

*Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -* 4.5 months

*Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -* This will probably change a bit, but by fall I expect him to be around 3ish lbs, currently is 6" tall, 7" length, his neck size is TINY, about 5.5", and his chest right now is 10" so probably 11-12"ish in the fall.
*
Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -* He doesn't have much clothes yet as I haven't had luck finding anything small enough really yet other than some super goofy things... but my guess is XS

*Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -* All fuzzy toys, no specific clothing styles, treats -- NO chicken or anything with rice  

*Chihuahuas favorite colors -* Bloo! Gween! Rellow!
*
Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) *- He can't have rice or chicken, usually try to stay away from grains for him too  Other than that, he's not a picky boy!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

*Your Chihuahua People username - *Flippedstars

*Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -* Trigger!!
*
Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - *Boy

*Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -* 5.5 months
*
Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -* will be around 6.5 lbs come fall! Height -- 9" length 11" neck 9", chest, 12" now, but will prob get a bit bigger?
*
Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - *Smalls usually?? He doesn't have a lot of clothes yet!

*Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - *EVERYTHING...he is easy to please! He loves toys with long leggy wiggly type stuff, LOL.
*
Chihuahuas favorite colors -* Bloo! Yerrow! Orange!! Red!!
*
Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - *Hmm, nothing specific here. He is a pretty easy going boy


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Your Chihuahua People username -*TripleAchihuahuas-Cynthia*

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -*Cali*

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - *Girl*

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - *5 1/2 months*

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - *about 3 pounds, 7" (height), 8 1/2"(length), 6"(neck), 9 1/2"(chest)*

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - *XS*

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - *anything chewy/squeaks, any, girly*

Chihuahuas favorite colors - *any *

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - *she is so danty and playful, she loves everything!*


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Your Chihuahua People username - Pookypeds

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Pedro

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 5 years, 7 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 8 pounds, neck: 10 inches

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
Medium

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Small stuffed animals, especially if they squeak. Pup-peroni snacks and Wellness Pure Rewards jerky bits(any flavor except chicken). Shirts, T-shirts, vest.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Any color

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - No chicken or grains (he has allergies) 
Needs a halter and leash set
He loves blankets
Pedro likes to sleep in a carrier bag on my bed, so a new carrier bag/purse would be greatly appreciated!

Anything at all is greatly appreciated and loved!!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Your Chihuahua People username - Pookypeds

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Max

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 15 years, 8 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Max is a mix, so he is larger than most chis.
weight is around 26-28 pounds 

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
X-Large

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -
Medium size stuffed dog
Pup-peroni snacks, WellnessPure Rewards jerky bits (any flavor except chicken)
T-shirts, tank top


Chihuahuas favorite colors - any color

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -
He has allergies so NO grains or chicken flavored snacks...other flavors are fine
Loves blankets
Harness and leash set he could use (his is pretty well on its last days)

Anything at all is greatly appreciated and loved!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

*Your Chihuahua people user name:* - KittyD

*Your Chihuahuas(s) Name:* - Apple Jack or AJ

*Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl:* - Boy

*Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months):* 5 months and a bit now, but will be about 8 mos at time of exchange.

*Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size):* Will edit this shortly once I have measured.

*Chihuahuas Size of clothing:* I find it hard to locate things that fit properly, he is classed as XS.

*Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style:* He likes squeeky toys (small soft ones) and he likes small stuffy toys. He's only had one bully stick before and seemed to like that as well. In terms of clothing we love anything unique and sparkly AJ is a male Diva! T-shirts I find the sleeveless ones fit him better. 

*Chihuahuas favorite colors:* AJ likes all colors! 

*Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat):* AJ can eat anything and everything, we dislike sports themed items or overtly masculine items as well. AJ is happy to wear Tshirts, collars and items that have sparkles, pearls or rhinestones  Necklaces are a favorite over here, and we love to use carriers as well.
Hope that helps our person! We are happy with whatever you choose!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username - * elaina*

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - *Minnie*

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - *Girl*

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - *2 1/2 years*

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - *4 1/2 to 5 pounds will edit when i remeasure*

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - *XS or S depending on make*

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - *NO snacks at all due to food allergies, girly clothes but not dresses. she may like to try a wubba toy, she never had one before. she has enough stuffed toys now, doesnt like balls or latex. *

Chihuahuas favorite colors - *red her favorite, but any girly color except pink because she has so much pink already*

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - *no treats at all due to allergies* *doesnt wear collars, only harnesses*
__________________


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username - *elaina*

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - *Tootsie*
Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - *Girl*

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - *2 1/2 years*

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - *9 pounds, will edit later with current measures*

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - *small or medium depending on make*

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - *no treats due to food allergies, she has enough stuffed toys now, doesnt like latex toys or balls, she may lilke to try a wubba toy, never had one b4. girly clothes but no dresses*


Chihuahuas favorite colors - *any color except pink because she already has alot of pink*

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - *doesnt wear a collar, only harnesses*

*we will love anything her secret exchange picks out, *
__________________


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username -elmopuppy, (Kati)
Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Elmo

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 2 on the 24th of July

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - about 6.5 pounds
Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L- s/m

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - anything that squeaks, soft toys
Chihuahuas favorite colors pink, blue
btw- I normally purchase bear factory t-shirts for him which fit him perfectly!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username - pigeonsheep a.k.a "pidge" lol ^^

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - DEXTER!

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -all boy all the time

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - he'll be 2 yrs old in august

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - weight = 9lbs length = 13 chest = 14 neck = 10

[COLOR="Blue"Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L)-[/COLOR] small unless its a puppia harness which is a med

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - canyon creek duck tenders, canyon creek duck & yam. toys?: plush plush plush squeak! style: whatever u think looks cute

Chihuahuas favorite colors - red, tan, white

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - no rawhides, no pig ears. whatever u get he will love and if he doesnt...then atleast i will LOL:foxes15:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bumping this up for those who havent replyed to it yet...

Im guilty of it myself lol..


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Your Chihuahua People username - omguthrie

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Lilo

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Little Girl!

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - About 2 years (she's a rescue so I'm not sure)

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Weight - 5 lbs, will edit with other measurements

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Small but she is longer than a lot of chihuahuas so longer styles are good for her.

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Loves bully sticks and any kinds of treats! Likes girly clothes, dresses with sparklies, etc. Loves toys of any kind!

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink!!

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - No bathing suits please. Also no small tennis ball type toys or such as I have 3 border collies too and don't want anything they could ingest and obstruct their innards.

I haven't had Lilo for a full year yet so while she's gotten a nice size winter wardrobe she doesn't have much for summer. A cute dress or something like that would be really cool. She has a couple of collars but is learning to swim so a little harness that I could keep a leash on so she isn't swept out into the river would be excellent as well.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry it took so long to post, I wanted to make sure I got the official approval first. =)

Your Chihuahua People username - Kitty&Kahlua

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Kahlua

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - She'll be 1 year on the 24th this month

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 5.5lbs, 8.5 inch neck, 10.5inch length from base of neck to base of tail, 14 inch chest. 

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Small

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - She LOVES any kind of soft/stuffed toy. Treats/bones she's not picky. Her style is pretty girly I'd say.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink =D

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Although if you read up on my posts you'll see she's on a grain free food, I wanted to point out she doesn't have any food allergies- she's okay to eat ANY kind of treat. The only thing I'd say she *doesn't* need is a collar or harness since I have an obsession with those and have way too many already. *Sheepish grin.*


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Your Chihuahua People username - Adrienne

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Lola

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 year 3 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 4 pounds

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -xs xxs depending on the clothing

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -she loves small stuffies with squeekers dresses and tshirts sweaters

Chihuahuas favorite colors - green and purple

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -
well mommy and daddys are allergic to apple and cinnamon products
but other then that she loves everything.. 
whatever you thinks is best


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

*Jamoka jr*

Your Chihuahua People username - Kioana

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Jamoka 

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -MALE

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 2 YEARS

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) sorry he's not with me idk 

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -

M
Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -
LOVES LOVES bully sticks, he's just starting to wear clothes lol so he can used some , jacket

Chihuahuas favorite colors - i like blues, reds on him or even black 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -

my chis' pretty much aren't picky lol they eat and love everything , i'm still learning his likes .. but he seems to love toys that are big go figure! jasper got a big yellow guy from the summer SS and jamoka has claimed it ! 

anything you get or put please put jamoka JR., only because he's named after his father and it gets me when i just see jamoka sorry if i sound crazy 
__________________


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

*Jasper*

Your Chihuahua People username - KIOANA

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - JASPER

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - MALE

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -4 YEARS

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - IDK 

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -

S

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -
LOVES bully sticks but isn't picky about treats , clothes any colors

Chihuahuas favorite colors -

i like blue on him 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -

they aren't picky , loves and eats anything 
__________________


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

*Bleu*

Your Chihuahua People username -
KIOANA

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - BLEU

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - GIRL

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1YEAR

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -
IDK

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -

S
Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -

NOT PICKY LOVES BULLY STICKS , needs clothes lol any color

Chihuahuas favorite colors -
any color will do 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -

she could use a bed if it's in your price rang, she goes threw beds like crazy she's a chewer ,
__________________


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Your Chihuahua People username - MiasOwner

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Mia

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 year & 5 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements
Weight: Approx. 6.75lbs.
Height: Unknown
Length (From back of the neck to bas of tail): 11 inches
Neck: Approx. 8.5 inches
Chest Size: Approx. 13.5 inches

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - XS & S

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Anything that squeaks, loves harnesses. 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Any color, not picky

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - She has plenty of bull sticks, thanks to her previous gift exchange pal.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

*chi wishlist*

User name: honeebee

chihuahua's name: Daizy

Boy or girl: Girl

Age: 3 yrs in aug.

chi's measurements
weight: 5.5lbs

height:

Length: 12in

Neck: 8.5in

Chest: 14in

Clothing size: not much into clothes but probably an x-small

Favorite toy: very small balls. like for cats. the rubber kind

Favorite color: any

anything extra: she only eats chicken jerky for treats


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

User name: honeebee

chihuahua's name: Max

Boy or girl: boy

Age: 3 yrs in aug.

chi's measurements

weight: 8.2lb

height:

Length: 13in

Neck: 10in

Chest: 15.5in

Clothing size: not much into clothes but probably a small to medium

Favorite toy: have had one fav toy. the one he got in his ssb exchange. it was a squirrel

Favorite color: any

anything extra: he only eats chicken jerky for treats[/QUOTE]


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Your Chihuahua People username - appleblossom

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Friday 

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -1 year 3 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -xsmall

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -loves squeeky toys, 3 dog bakery snacks, hard (non ediable) nylabones

Chihuahuas favorite colors -any

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) 

Friday hates latex toys, he loves beds & lil houses he can hide in
he likes to smell fresh & would love to try some Pet Head spray or shampoo..
he eats Fromm dry food
umm guess thats about it.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Hmmm..."some people" need to add measurements...esp the neck! lol.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

MisStingerRN said:


> Hmmm..."some people" need to add measurements...esp the neck! lol.


I agree, I would help when finding the right gift.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I have asked a few to add the measurements but havent heard back..


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i wanted to add my girls measurements but when i went to edit post it wouldnt let me... maybe u can only edit within a certain timeframe? 
oh, well. here's my girls measurements:
Minnie Neck 8.1/2 inches, Chest 13 inches, Length 10 3/4 inches
Tootsie Neck 10 inches Chest 16 inches, Length 12 1/2 inches
** they both will be very happy with anything from their secret exchange


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

*AJ's measurements*

Sorry for the delay! we didn't have a tape measure (ours is packed) and I had to send DH to get one!

*Neck: 6.5 inches*
*Chest: 10.5 inches*
*Length: Neck to base of tail 9 inches*
*Height: 5 inches*


Hope that's what was needed!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Your Chihuahua People username - *MakNLFi*

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - *Chloe*

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - *Girl*

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - *Well as of tomorrow she is 14 weeks old*

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - *Well shoot I can't find my measuring tape! Her weight on Saturday at the vets was 2.6 pounds, but again she is still just a baby so she still has a lot of growing to do.*

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - *Right now XXS fits but is usually still too big as well, so I am sure it will fit for quite awhile, but XS is fine as well, because if for some reason she doesn't make it to that size then her sister Colette can always wear it.*

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - *Anything girly for clothes and as for toys she loves skeenez or any other soft plushy and snacks I haven't found anything she doesn't like nor does she have allergies. She really loves bully sticks.*

Chihuahuas favorite colors - *pink, purple and blue*

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - *She is in need of a harness, she loves blankies, and she is in need of a cute carrier as well or just surprise us - we are not picky and will love anything!*


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

i am bumping this up. we still need some measurements for some of the secret exchanges. thanks


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay sorry whomever my SE person is, I finally managed to get Chloes measurements! Like I said she is only 14 weeks old right now, but here they are as of today....

Neck 5 1/2"
Chest 9"
Length 7"
Height 7"

and last week when she was at the vet she weighed 2.6 pounds


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Your Chihuahua People username - Adrienne

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Lola

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 year and 5 months old

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Xs

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - she loves t shirts sweater and dresses she loves small stuffies or small chewys

Chihuahuas favorite colors - purple and green

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - No Apple or Cinnamon Products please mommy and daddy are allergic


----------

